# My cat never sits on my lap anymore!



## xTreaclex (Jul 27, 2003)

My cat is just over 1 year old now, and when we first got him he was really sweet...he used to jump up onto your lap and curl up to you as well as if I was kneeling down and had my stomach towards the floor, he'd jump on my back and almost nudge his nose against my face when I looked at him. But now, over the past months he's stopped doing all that and never sleeps on my lap even if I put him there and hold him down.  He goes onto one of the dining room chairs instead.  I really badly want him to be all affectionate like that again as I'm alone in the house sometimes and it's nice to have warm company if he's inside. Are there any ways to make him want to stay on my lap or are there any reasons why he's stopped this? Thank you!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Maybe part of the problem is that they are irresistable and lovable--and you might have picked him up too often. Of course, treats are a good way to invite a cat to come, and praise, petting, and soft talk are a good way to keep them on your lap. They are very independent, and like to make their own choices. Make your lap a desirable place to be, and don't force the issue. I hope that helps. Let us know, ok?


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

It's so sad when our furry babies grow up and don't want daily lovin from us.


----------



## Kelly_ann (Aug 5, 2003)

I don't for sure. My cats are the same way, they all use to sleep on are laps and all were very cuddley. I got them as a kittens and they were soo sweet but as they got older there behaviour change. I don't know if your kitty will become a lap as it gets older. Every cats has a different personality. I was told, when you adopt a kitten......you don't know what kitten you are getting because they change there personality as they get older but if you adopt an adult then you get what kitty you want, there peronalty won't change.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Jeanie said:


> Maybe part of the problem is that they are irresistable and lovable--and you might have picked him up too often.


Yes, but they are so dang cute you can't help yourself!! :wink:


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Moby had stopped until I went home for 4 days. Now he wants to sleep on my face every night.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Now we know what to do! They have to go through parent withdrawal, so they know what they're missing! :lol: @@@


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Bean said:


> Moby had stopped until I went home for 4 days. Now he wants to sleep on my face every night.


Good point! We have a very cuddly cat for a few days after we return from a vacation. I love it, yet it makes me sad for her because I know she really gets lonely. We were gone for a week last year and I think poor Velvet thought we were gone for good.  I have never heard such pathetic little sad meows as she made when she saw us. Then when we left later that day to get groceries, she had a fit. Suppose she thought we were leaving for a long trip again. Poor cat. We do of course have people come and take care of her while we are gone, but she is really a two person cat.


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

My cats give me those sad eyes when I get ready for work in the morning--and I only work 4 hours a day! I feel so bad when I leave because they are lined up at the door watching me. When I come home--I know that as soon as the door barely opens that Kitty is going to be right there. I bonk him on the head every single day when I come in. I try to open the door slowly, but he still stands right in the way. I bet they really hate it when they see me grab my backpack--Oh No Mommy Has School Today--Please Don't Leave Us!! Kitty is my grumpy cat and it is very hard to love on him--but when he is hungry--man, you can do anything to him! It kind of stinks that I only get to hold him when he wants fed. :roll:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You just made me realize even more how terrible it is for a cat to be put in a shelter or even to be re-homed.  They love us, just as we love them.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

My 2 cats used to be so cuddly with each other all the time sleeping with each other like 2 donuts and snuggling etc. But Sugar has always been the cuddlier one and even she now doesnt really just randomly jump on my lap and cuddle as much. On the other hand Twinkie has never really ever cuddled really or jumped on my lap like Sugar. He is cuddly only when *He* wants to be in the very early mornings but forcing him to be cuddly and affectionate doesnt work and he shies away even more. Cats just have a different personality as they mature I guess and I realize now my cats just want their own space sometimes or rather yet a lot more than before


----------

